# freebsd-update errors



## dave (Jun 29, 2015)

Can this be safely ignored?


```
# freebsd-update install
Installing updates...rmdir: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/kerberos: Directory not empty
```
Errors of this type seem to be getting more frequent.  Why is freebsd-update(8) attempting to make changes to /usr/src when I do not have source installed?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 29, 2015)

dave said:


> Why is freebsd-update(8) attempting to make changes to /usr/src when I do not have source installed?


Because you haven't told it not to attempt this in /etc/freebsd-update.conf (see freebsd-update.conf(5)).


----------



## dave (Jun 29, 2015)

So is it best to just remove src from the Components directive like so?


```
# Components of the base system which should be kept updated.
#Components src world kernel
Components world kernel
```


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes.

This has been patched for newer FreeBSD versions: https://reviews.freebsd.org/rS284425


----------

